# STOLEN WATCH !



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Unfortunately I thought I'd never have to create a thread on this specific subsection but here I am.

My wife and I were traveling from our cruise vacation so we took a flight from Puerto Rico to NYC when the unthinkable happened. While at the airport we checked our bags but I totally forgot that one of the bags had my watch in it. I'd only remembered after already being the flight so upon arrival at JFK in NYC and getting our luggage, the watch was gone along with a pair of Bose headphones.

I was beyond upset because I never ever leave any valuables in checked luggage. I usually take them in my carry-on bags. I filed a Police report with the PAPD, with the TSA and luckily I had insurance on the watch so was able to file a claim as well.

The truly sad part about this is that my wife purchased the watch for my birthday 4 years ago so it meant a lot to us. 


The watch was a Breitling Avenger GMT - Serial # 2869151


I don't think I'll ever get it back but thought to put this message out there. There's an ongoing investigation so we'll see where this goes.


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

so sorry to hear that. thank god it was insured.
https://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/top-20-airports-tsa-theft/story?id=17537887


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, yes I'm glad it was insured. Interesting article; I remember seeing that TSA worker being arrested for stealing an iPad.


----------



## tsuarez_1999 (Apr 29, 2009)

be careful with your carry on as well. some guy already posted here that he had a watch stolen from the overhead as well. Just wear the watch, go thru screening with it on, you shouldn't have a problem getting thru with it on.


----------



## Homepukes (Apr 26, 2020)

When you travel take only one watch and wear it at all times. If you go through TSA screening take off your watch and stick it in your shoe and push it to the tip of the shoe. People get discombobulated when going through security and thieves know that and it's easy to lose valuable items.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Be sure to report the theft to Breitling USA. It may take years, but sometimes stolen watches are recovered when sent in for service.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

From my last few flights, they never asked me to take the watch off. Sometimes the detector sounds off, they just wand me off and off I go.

And I just travel with 1 watch. And if by some unforeseen luck that I buy a watch while travelling, I just wear both through security.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

qa_ii said:


> Be sure to report the theft to Breitling USA. It may take years, but sometimes stolen watches are recovered when sent in for service.


Yes absolutely this!


----------



## COPO (Nov 30, 2007)

When I purchased a watch in the USA I wore 2 watches, 1 on each wrist on the plane. I don’t trust anyone.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

COPO said:


> When I purchased a watch in the USA I wore 2 watches, 1 on each wrist on the plane. I don't trust anyone.


Agreed. I know travel with my watches on the wrist or on my travel bag that stays with me. I will never pack away in luggage.


----------

